
Show HN: Want a Better Pastebin? – Code Clippet - codeclippet
https://codeclippet.com/
======
nafizh
It seems I cannot try it out without registering. That's a bummer.

~~~
codeclippet
I'm sorry to hear that, the idea is to create a community around snippet
sharing. But with creating an account you are still anonymous and you don't
have to make snippets public?

